# Neapolitan: Curre curre guaglio'



## cece_

I was wondering if any of you could help me out with translating the phrase, " Curre curre guaglio' " It was the title of an article I was reading, so it doesn't really have any context. Thanks


----------



## pescara

Welcome to the Forum.

It's in a dialect.  I believe it means "run, run boy."

Let's wait for confirmation from a native, just to be sure.

Ciao.


----------



## Rama

I guess its meaning should be "Run, man, run".
It's said in Neapolitan dialect..


----------



## cece_

Thanks for the help


----------



## spooky doll

Corri corri ragazzo = Run boy, run
E' napoletano ed è anche il titolo di una canzone dei 99 posse


----------

